# My new buckling!



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

He's home and getting all settled in! His name is Poppy Patch Evel Knievel (Algedi Farm MB Honeymoon Bay x MCH Honey Goat Domingo). I call him Lil K for short  I tried getting some pictures - they aren't the greatest, but gives you an idea anyway.

I saw his dam Domingo at a show last year and fell absolutely in love with her. She really milks too - so with that combined with his sire line, I'm hoping Lil K throws some pretty, milky udders for me. 

My current buck was soooo excited to have a pen-mate - it was pretty cute. Gator is still sometimes pretty bossy, but most of the time they are pretty chummy. I even caught them snuggling together this morning :shocked:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Congrats on your new buckling! He is very cute


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! He is a pretty boy! I can't wait to see his kids! Congrats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So handsome!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He is super cute! :drool: :thumb: I remember seeing him on the Poppy Patch website. I LOVE his dam and sire! I big congrats! :hi5: :clap:


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks everyone 



Lost Prairie said:


> He is super cute! :drool: :thumb: I remember seeing him on the Poppy Patch website. I LOVE his dam and sire! I big congrats! :hi5: :clap:


His picture on their website is much much better than mine lol. He'll get to have one girlfriend this fall - maybe two if he's grown up enough by then, though I'm sure he'll think he is :shades: Cannot wait to see those babies!! (yes, I promise I'll post pics on TGS


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

LOVE him! Congrats!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice congrats!


----------

